# Heat Press Sublimated Koozies



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

Jumping into sublimation with both feet (have never done this before) and bought the DK20S heat press and Epson 1400 printer with CIS. Purchased can coolers with a foam center. Tried pressing at 400 degrees for 40 secs., medium pressure (4-5) and totally flattened the wrap so that it looked like there was not any foam in the center

Turned the heat down to 385 and pressed for 30 secs. but now the ink does not look as vibrant. My question is....is it the pressure that applies the ink or the heat? What would I need to adjust to get a nice deep color without totally melting the foam center? I am printing on neon pink color koozie with chocolate ink.

Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

When I do koozies, I put a piece of noncorrugated cardboard inside the koozie. Acts like a pillow. It keeps the koozie from flattening out. I have several pieces cut so I can do several at a time. I can fit about 6 or 8 in my press at a time. Cake board will work.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Pressure is very important when doing sublimation transfers. You could also look into Teflon Pillows or Silicone Rubber Shapes for the inside.


----------



## leadergrafx (Sep 29, 2008)

385 might work good for you but try at 50-60 seconds. I have several sleeve pillows cut down to 4-5" and sew the ends back together. Works great for coozies, shirt pockets,etc.


----------



## Joto Paper (Feb 12, 2007)

The time and temperature is more important in sublimation. Most sublimation transfers don't require much pressure. Normally it is light pressure 

Even for 100 percent polyester shirts, you need very little pressure otherwise, you risk leaving a big paper crease on it. If you are doing a full bleed koozie image, you may be able to get away with a little bit more pressure. 

Also you can try different profiles to make the image brighter and more saturated.


----------



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all of the helpful tips! Will be trying some of them out this weekend. 

One question about the paper and printer profiles. I am using the epson 1400 with the Cobra Ink CIS and Right Image paper. What would be the correct profile to use for this paper? I want to make sure I am not using more ink than I need.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I think I just read on here somewhere just last week that cobra ink is not sublimation ink. Sawgrass has the patent on it and is the only one who offers sublimation ink. I could be wrong, but you might want to check on that.


----------



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

Cobra has "high temp" ink which I have been using with good results so far. Nice rich and vibrant colors.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Jules_LTG said:


> Cobra has "high temp" ink which I have been using with good results so far. Nice rich and vibrant colors.


High temp and sublimation are 2 different things. Sublimation ink turns into a gas at 400 degrees and is only made by sawgrass.

Have you tried washing any of your things you've made yet?


----------



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Loretta,

I am only using the high temp process for hard goods that are decorative and do not get machine washed. Coasters, tiles, jewelry, etc. Maybe someone else has?


----------



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

I suppose I could try washing one of the koozies before I put my charms and rhinestones on them to see if they handle the washing process well. (although, I do not usually wash koozies ~ they usually get thrown out)


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Jules_LTG said:


> Hi Loretta,
> 
> I am only using the high temp process for hard goods that are decorative and do not get machine washed. Coasters, tiles, jewelry, etc. Maybe someone else has?


What I meant was that if you were sublimating on clothing without sublimation ink the image will wash out. So along those same lines have you washed any of the products after you printed them to see if the image stays put? You can only sublimate with sublimation ink. I would think that heat transfers done without the sublimation paper and ink would just wash off as soon as it got wet.

So without the sublimation ink, I don't understand how your images are staying on the material that it is being printed on - mug, mousepad, shirt, or anything else. Even the products for sublimation have to be purchased specifically for sublimation printed because of their polymer coating. I'm so confused. Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Double Tees (Jan 1, 2010)

I got koozies at first, not worth the money. I didn't feel like I could make enough money for the time I put into them.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

You can also use transfer paper on koozies too! But it will definitely feel a lot different than sublimation. But it would be cheaper and make it worth while.


----------



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

Thought I would come back and post a few pictures of my koozies printed with High Temp Ink and they wash beautifully too....no loss of color. Sure having fun doing these Love the sublimation process although it was quite a learning curve for color management!


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Those look great! Did you design them yourself??

Also does the transfer paper you use leave a polymer outline like normal transfer paper? Like, do you have to cut the image out ?


----------



## Jules_LTG (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you Yes, my own designs. Using cobra ink paper for high temp ink. Size them all 4.25 x 4.25 squares.


----------



## justmein53 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice photos Jules. Thinking about starting sublimation for my store, I already have a brother 541 for t-shirts and am considering sublimation to go along with it.


----------



## 3ChicksCo (Nov 20, 2019)

Jules_LTG said:


> Thought I would come back and post a few pictures of my koozies printed with High Temp Ink and they wash beautifully too....no loss of color. Sure having fun doing these Love the sublimation process although it was quite a learning curve for color management!


Did you ever figure out time, temp, and pressure? I just randomly tried heat pressing a can cooler and it came out WONDERFUL, but it was flatter. So I'm trying to resolve that issue, lol


----------

